# Crew of military helicopter safe after accident in N.L.



## ENGINEERS WIFE (17 Oct 2008)

Crew of military helicopter safe after accident in N.L.
Updated Fri. Oct. 17 2008 6:35 AM ET

The Canadian Press

GANDER, N.L. -- The crew of a military helicopter is safe and sound after making a forced landing in Newfoundland and Labrador when the blades of the chopper hit a tree. 


The Cormorant, carrying a crew of three, was on a training mission when the accident occurred around 8:30 p.m. Thursday just south of Gander. 


A second helicopter was sent to the scene and took the three uninjured crew members back to base in Gander. 


The rescue centre in Halifax says all five blades on the Cormorant were damaged and will have to be replaced. 


That work is expected to be done over the next couple of days. 


Details on exactly what caused the accident are not yet available.


----------



## Daidalous (19 Oct 2008)

This was a suprise to get a bugout call at midnight on a small Airforce base, I felt like I was back in the Army for a second.  Without putting the Public Affairs officer out of work, or invoking there wrath because the investigation currently ongoing. Best bug out I was ever on, no one complained, everyone did there job and then some, and I put my ATV qualifications to use, which made me very very happy.


----------

